# Another Gem



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Went for a little shop today and look what i bought myself   
Yes it's40mm









I'm a happy little vegie


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yeah i forgot , it was $5.50


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

40 Centimetres - Geez mate, that'd be evil on the jewies.
:lol:
Didn't you meant 40mm[/img]


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

ahh yeah 40mm, looks a bit like those very dear sx40's eh


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Are they Kokoda Sprogs?

I had some exactly the same as that. Well, as good as my fading memory can recall. I lost the goldy one yesterday trolling it at Iron Pot. My last one. I did have some troubles with em swimming on their side. I found that (a) slight adjustment of front wire and (b) a brass swivel about a metre up the line adding a touch of weight helped my dudes to swim really well with that little vibration that told me they were working well. Even caught some fish.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

There has been very few lures iv'e had that didn't need some small adjustment at some time.

Yeah it is a sprog


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yah, I was right. Do I get a prize? Wait, I will get my own prize. I will eat another of my health bars (read chocolate block) and when me missus looks at me with THAT look, I will say that PeterJ said I could.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yep i know "THAT" look too. Usually get when ive come back and fish entrails end up all over the kitchen :shock:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Will be interested if you think the sprog performs as well as the sx40.

Got couple of lures that look very close, but just don't seem to raise the same numbers of fish.

Have read some suggestions that maybe something is missing in the action?

Rob.


----------

